# transmission noise



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Noticed on my MY13, when coming to rest slowly and the gears drop, when going from 2nd to 1st theres some transmission noise that's sounds like a bucket of nails jiggled slowly, its not very loud but noticeable. The same happens when slowly accelerating from stop with foot on brake pedal and then slowly accelerating. Only happens from rest or when braking to stop.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Could be your bell housing!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Will monitor it and get it looked at if it worsens.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I should be that way next weekend. I will have a listen for you.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

That would be great mate.

I get slight vibrations at 1500rpm which then goes away, does this sound like the bell housing?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The noise is standard, they all sound very mechanical and in the verge of imploding, just one of the character traits of the car...... The vibration isn't normal and would indicate bell housing


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, I'll get that looked into by NHPC.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

I get the same on my MY09 and heard its normal from a few of the chaps @ Bromley and Cambridge HPC


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

xsvoid said:


> I get the same on my MY09 and heard its normal from a few of the chaps @ Bromley and Cambridge HPC


Holy shit! You're alive!!!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

xsvoid said:


> I get the same on my MY09 and heard its normal from a few of the chaps @ Bromley and Cambridge HPC


Do you get the vibrations at 1500rpm too when in park or neutral?


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

It's most likely the bell housing. They make lots of noises but the one you have described sounds a lot like the bell housing. The other whines and purrs are normal.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

Hello Adnan - no vibrations at 1500 however i did just get my wheel bearing changed as it shat itself on the nearside. It made an abrasive sound between 20-60mph. 

As for the clunking - he's it sounds like a Venezuelan hooker downing a pint of relish ... But very normal.

@mook - I'm back mate with an effing vengeance - now a small matter of my gtr membership - who's the membership daddy nowadays ?

Umar


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

AdnanK said:


> Thanks, I'll get that looked into by NHPC.


Do yourself a favour and get it looked at by someone that knows what they are on about not an NHPC.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> Noticed on my MY13, when coming to rest slowly and the gears drop, when going from 2nd to 1st theres some transmission noise that's sounds like a bucket of nails jiggled slowly, its not very loud but noticeable. The same happens when slowly accelerating from stop with foot on brake pedal and then slowly accelerating. Only happens from rest or when braking to stop.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


Does it sound like this?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/283025-bell-housing-rattle-video-inside.html#post3196185

if so bell housing.. other than that, the transmission does make the odd funny sound, it even says its normal in the Nissan R35 car manual!!  :chuckle:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Clogger said:


> Do yourself a favour and get it looked at by someone that knows what they are on about not an NHPC.


Warranty is with NHPC, rather get it fixed for free.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Does it sound like this?
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/283025-bell-housing-rattle-video-inside.html#post3196185
> 
> if so bell housing.. other than that, the transmission does make the odd funny sound, it even says its normal in the Nissan R35 car manual!!  :chuckle:


No not as bad as that lol.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> No not as bad as that lol.


ha ha yeah mine was quite bad, Even one of my neighbours had the cheek to say, "whats up with that? Sounds like a bag of spanners!" .. :chuckle: and NO I was not laughing at the time!


----------

